

Unboxing the TikTok - ujeezy
http://ujeezy.tumblr.com/post/2869125971/unboxing-the-tiktok

======
ZeroGravitas
Surely there's going to be a backlash once it sinks in how useless this will
be.

------
jeremydavid
So, how do you like it?

